# siinä pitäisi asua jonkun/joku



## akana

Terve!

Luin tämän lauseen lastenkirjasta Peppi Pitkätossu:
"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua jonkun, jolla on lapsia."

Olisiko lauseella eri merkitys/sävy, jos se olisi kirjoitettu näin:
"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua joku, jolla on lapsia."

Kuulostaisiko tämä joku esimerkiksi vähemmän definiittiselta?

Kiitoksia avustanne.

------In English-------

Hi!

I read this sentence in the children's book Peppi Pitkätossu:
"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua jonkun, jolla on lapsia."

Would the sentence have a different meaning/tone if it were written like this:
"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua joku, jolla on lapsia."

Would this "joku" sound less definite, for example?

Thanks!


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Luin tämän lauseen lastenkirjasta Peppi Pitkätossu:
> "Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua jonkun, jolla on lapsia."
> 
> Olisiko lauseella eri merkitys/sävy, jos se olisi kirjoitettu näin:
> "Siinä (talossa) pitäisi asua joku, jolla on lapsia."
> 
> Kuulostaisiko tämä joku esimerkiksi vähemmän definiittiselta?


Jälkimmäinen lause on kieliopillisesti virheellinen. Tosin puhekielessä tällaistakin muotoa esiintyy.


----------



## akana

Ai kiitos. Olin luullut sitä eksistentiaalilauseeksi, mutta asua-verbi ei taida käydä eksistentiaalilauseessa. Mitä jos olla-verbi laitettaisiin asua-verbin sijaan?

"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi olla jonkun, jolla on lapsia."
"Siinä (talossa) pitäisi olla joku, jolla on lapsia."

Onko toinen lause vielä virheellinen, ja jos ei ole, niin onko sillä eri merkitys/sävy kuin ensimmäinen?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> "Siinä (talossa) pitäisi olla jonkun, jolla on lapsia."
> "Siinä (talossa) pitäisi olla joku, jolla on lapsia."
> 
> Onko toinen lause vielä virheellinen, ja jos ei ole, niin onko sillä eri merkitys/sävy kuin ensimmäinen?


Toinen lause on jälleen virheellinen. Kuten tohtori Watson sanoi, _pitää_-verbi vaatii subjektiltaan genetiivisijaa.


----------



## akana

Enkö voi sanoa esimerkiksi:
_Minulla pitää olla auto, koska työpaikkaani on niin pitkä matka._

Tai:
_Minun mielestäni siellä pitäisi olla aina poliisi, koska siellä on tapahtunut niin paljon ryöstöjä._


----------



## DrWatson

Hmm, no nyt kun esität sen noin, niin ei tämä olekaan niin yksinkertaista. Eksistentiaalilauseissa ehdottamasi rakenne käy, ja _asua_-verbiä voi käyttää kyllä myös eksistentiaalilauseessa:
_
Talossa asuu lapsiperheitä._

Kysymykseesi löytyi (ainakin osittainen) vastaus Ison suomen kieliopin 1565. pykälästä: 





> Joskus nesessiivirakenteessa on kuitenkin nominatiivi- tai partitiivisubjekti. Yleiskielessä partitiivi on mahdollinen e[ksistentiaali]subjektin sija: _Täällä pitäisi olla *kahvia*_. Nominatiivisubjektia esiintyy puolestaan varsinkin puhutussa kielessä silloin, kun sen tarkoite ei ole toiminnasta vastuussa oleva olio (b). Tällöin on tavallisesti kyseessä modaaliverbin episteeminen tai praktinen käyttö



Minä järkeilin asian niin, että koska alkuperäisessä lauseessa yhdistyvät niin eksistentiaalilauseen kuin nesessiivirakenteen muotti, jotka puolestaan vaativat argumenteiltaan eri asioita, syntyy horjuvuutta. Lisäksi eloton argumentti ei voine edes olla genetiivissä:

_Tässä talossa pitäisi olla parkettilattia/*parkettilattian_​.


----------



## akana

Kiitos selityksestä, DrWatson. Taisin sekoittaa asiaa käyttämällä  esimerkkiä, joka ei ole niin sopiva minun kysymykseen. Käytin sitä vain  siksi, että se sai minut miettimään asiaa. Käytän omaa esimerkkiäni.

_Siellä pitäisi olla talonmiehen, joka voisi hoitaa taloa paremmin._

Sama (?) merkitys voidaan kirjoittaa myös näin:
_Talonmiehen pitäisi olla siellä, jotta hän voisi hoitaa taloa paremmin._

Minun englanninkieliset aivot haluavat kääntää molemmat lauseet näin:
"*The* caretaker (that we mentioned before) should be there to take better care of the house."

Mutta jos lause olisi kirjoitettu näin:
_Siellä pitäisi olla talonmies, joka voisi hoitaa taloa paremmin._

Toinen sanajärjestys ei käy:
_Talonmies pitäisi olla siellä, jotta hän voisi hoitaa taloa paremmin._

Tässä tapauksessa minun englanninkieliset aivot haluavat kääntää sen näin:
"There should be *a* caretaker (someone who has not been mentioned) there to take better care of the house."

Onko minun englanninkieliset aivot aivan sekaisin?


----------



## DrWatson

Eivät minun mielestäni. Käännöksesi ovat aika lailla sellaisia, joihin minäkin päädyin. Suomen kielen eksistentiaalilauseet ovat siinä mielessä hankalia, että tavallisten (in)transitiivilauseiden logiikka ei enää pädekään ja nk. e-subjektin muotoon vaikuttavat muut asiat kuin kongruenssi verbin kanssa (määräisyys, jaollisuus jne.). Vielä vaikeammaksi asia muuttuu, kun eksistentiaalilauseen ja normaalilauseen erottaa joskus toisistaan vain sanajärjestys kuten jälkimmäisissä esimerkeissä.


----------



## akana

Kiitos uudestaan!


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Kiitos uudestaan!


"Thanks again" sanotaan tavallisesti "kiitos vielä kerran". "Kiitos uudestaan" kuulostaa oudolta, jollei osaa englantia. Tottakai se tulee silti ymmärretyksi.


----------

